# Shelter gsd only trusting me and no one else



## Aussie Dave (Oct 17, 2012)

Hi, first ever post on here, I work at a shelter in South Carolina and I have taken a female gsd under my wing, saving her life. She is kennel aggressive and fearful of other people, but isn't as fearful when I'm around. I take her home at nights and have been for a while now to try and get her more socialized as I think that is her problem, but I can't leave her at home at night with just the wife and step son because she doesn't listen to them and is scared of them even though she has been around them and let them pat her numerous times. Is there anything I can do to get her to trust them more or will it always be I'm the one she trusts only? We had a dog trainer look at her here at the shelter and he tested the aggression and everything and he said she just needs some obedience training but i haven't got alot of money to pay for a dog who I'm trying to help get a new home, so if anyone has any tips that I can try to get her to trust more people I would really appreciate it

Cheers 


Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------



## ken k (Apr 3, 2006)

theres a lot of training info out there, on the net and in books, but to me seems like the dog is going to need more time with your wife and son


----------



## sassynsweet (Oct 15, 2012)

You could try talking to various trainers in your area, perhaps they will work with you for a reduced price or even for free since you are working with a shelter and could possibly recommend their services to families adopting from your shelter. It would be good business for them in the long run. Good luck!


----------



## Blanketback (Apr 27, 2012)

Hand feeding is good. Playing with her is good too. Does she like to be brushed? That would also work. It does take time though. Good luck, and thanks for helping her!


----------



## Stosh (Jun 26, 2010)

It's going to take some time. When she's home advise your wife and son to pretty much ignore her, no touching or eye contact but have them drop treats around her as they go about the house. See if there's an obedience training club in your area, they usually have classes at cheaper prices. Or check into the SPCA and see if they have any.


----------



## Stosh (Jun 26, 2010)

There's a good book about shelter dogs by Patricia McConnell called "Love Has No Age Limit". Check it out- it's $10. There's a lot of free info on leerburg.com and look into this site as well regarding the first two weeks you have a new dog


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

http://www.bigdogsbighearts.com/2_week_shutdown0001.pdf


----------



## shepherdmom (Dec 24, 2011)

onyx'girl said:


> http://www.bigdogsbighearts.com/2_week_shutdown0001.pdf


This trainer does not recommend the two week shutdown. 

I just got a rescued dog – what do I do? stickydogblog


----------



## Aussie Dave (Oct 17, 2012)

Thanks for the replys, I will have to look up the book, the two week shut down, I've had her coming to my house since July, she is scared of sudden movements which I'm thinking she been abused prior, she is so easily trained in the sit stay come sit on mat but I'm just struggling with her not listening or being friendly with the rest of the family when I'm not around and it makes it more difficult when the wife can't understand why she won't come to her or love on her like she does with me so she is kinda scared of it. I just want her to be able to find a good loving home when I know she is a good dog


Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

shepherdmom said:


> This trainer does not recommend the two week shutdown.
> 
> I just got a rescued dog – what do I do? stickydogblog


Quoting from the stickydogblog article:


> I have seen a protocol called a “two week shutdown” several websites promote. Some rescues insist on it for all adopters. There seems to be some debate over it’s worth. Some people swear by it, some people swear at it.
> 
> I don’t see the benefit in any form of isolation, the feeling of abandonment and separation from the pack is probably in my view one of the most painful and emotionally punishing ways to distress a dog, a pack animal.
> 
> Do not isolate the dog in the back yard, or the laundry room, or the spare bedroom either.* Spend loving time growing your new dog to be the best he can be*.


Wonder if this trainer actually knows what the two week shut down is? It isn't isolating, abandoning, or removing from the pack, but limiting exposure to anything stressful. And if the dog did come from a shelter, best to not let your other dogs around, in case of contagious illness that shelters are known for. I do agree with the bolded part and that can be accomplished with using the 2 week s/d protocol.


----------



## pets4life (Feb 22, 2011)

tell them to stop acting like shes there and start throwing balls or stuff around but not focus on the dog ever the dog doesnt exist anymore 


this works with a really nervous border collie i know you just act like it doesnt exist, but still do everything for it like feed water etc.. but stop the baby talk and petting, no touching. JMHO tell them to give it treats but be a total snob.


----------



## Aussie Dave (Oct 17, 2012)

Ok I will try that and see how it goes thanks


----------

